# slinglink turbo w1



## ccauthen21

I was wondering what is the function of the slinglink Turbo w1 with dish network. 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## BattleZone

A "SlingLink" is the Sling-branded version of a HomePlug adapter. HomePlug technology allows Ethernet signals to be distributed over your home's built-in power wiring. Typically, you would use a HomePlug near your home network router to get the network signals into the power lines, and then another HomePlug device near each device that you want to connect to the network and can't run an Ethernet cable to.

But... Dish's ViP-series receivers have HomePlug technology built into them already, so all you need is one HomePlug connected to your router and your ViP receivers will get the network signal through their own power cable and will be on the network.

NOTE: you must have the receivers (and the HomePlug at the router) plugged directly into the wall, as most "surge protectors" will filter out the HomePlug signals. There are HomePlug-compatible surge protectors and UPSs available.

The whole point of this exercise would be to get your Dish HD-DVR connected to the Internet, which lets you schedule/control the DVR remotely and lets you do DishOnline (Download On Demand via your Internet Connection) and order PPVs with your remote.


----------



## ccauthen21

Thanks for the info. It's my first time dealing with dish network. 

One follow up question. If the house is wired already for Ethernet can you just use that instead?


----------



## scooper

yes


----------



## jakeh0

what is the advantage of having a wip211k connected to the internet, if any?


----------



## Jim5506

jakeh0 said:


> what is the advantage of having a wip211k connected to the internet, if any?


Not much!

Replaces phone line, that's about it.


----------



## BattleZone

jakeh0 said:


> what is the advantage of having a wip211k connected to the internet, if any?


Compared to a phone connection? *Currently*, no advantage, and you lose Caller ID. Dish is doing a lot of work to develop their online capabilities though, so you never know what might be available in the future.

Compared to no connection?

- Can order PPV via remote.
- Can use Interactive features (pay bill, change programming, etc.)
- System Health Checks (if a problem is detected, Dish is notified, and someone will call you to set up a Service Call).

Obviously, an HD-DVR gets the majority of the benefit from an Internet connection.


----------



## K2Quick

Sorry for bumping an old thread. I just had my Dish install completed Saturday. The installer used a Slinglink Turbo W1 adapter hooked into my internet router and then just plugged my DVRs into the wall and it worked really slick. What I would like to do is connect other devices like a VOIP box, Blu-Ray player, and Tivo box through the powerlines. Some questions:

Is this as simple as plugging in another Slinglink Turbo W1 adapter in the outlet next to the device I want to connect?

Is the adapter on the receiving end different than the one plugged into my router or is there no difference (in other words, do I simply need to buy the same exact adapter as the one they plugged into my router)?

If that works, can I plug the ethernet line on the receiving end into an ethernet router and plug multiple devices in at the receiving end?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## coldsteel

If the devices are compatible, they should function simply by plugging into power. They should see the existing W1 adapter. IIRC, it handles 15+ devices.


----------



## K2Quick

coldsteel said:


> If the devices are compatible, they should function simply by plugging into power. They should see the existing W1 adapter. IIRC, it handles 15+ devices.


Yeah, but I tend to think that the built-in slinglink compatability is just a Dish DVR feature. I think that if I try plugging a Panasonic blu-ray player's power cord into the wall, it's not going to get to the internet by just plugging the power in.


----------



## scooper

K2Quick said:


> Yeah, but I tend to think that the built-in slinglink compatability is just a Dish DVR feature. I think that if I try plugging a Panasonic blu-ray player's power cord into the wall, it's not going to get to the internet by just plugging the power in.


True - but you could plug the Panny's ethernet port into a similar jack and it should connect as well.

FYI - I'm using a couple of the Slinglinks to join a Linksys wireless router (being used as a WAP) to the rest of my network. Works wonderfully.


----------



## K2Quick

scooper said:


> True - but you could plug the Panny's ethernet port into a similar jack and it should connect as well.
> 
> FYI - I'm using a couple of the Slinglinks to join a Linksys wireless router (being used as a WAP) to the rest of my network. Works wonderfully.


Cool - that answers my question. Thanks.


----------



## skydiverbill

I was wondering if you can move files to the dvr from Desktop via slinglink.

where could I find more information on how to do it.

Thankd


----------



## RasputinAXP

no.


----------



## P Smith

BattleZone said:


> Compared to a phone connection? *Currently*, no advantage, and you lose Caller ID. Dish is doing a lot of work to develop their online capabilities though, so you never know what might be available in the future.
> 
> Compared to no connection?
> 
> - Can order PPV via remote.
> - Can use Interactive features (pay bill, change programming, etc.)
> - System Health Checks (*if a problem is detected, Dish is notified*, and someone will call you to set up a Service Call).
> 
> Obviously, an HD-DVR gets the majority of the benefit from an Internet connection.


Actually, that STB Health report including much more info (find my old post with a real file) - what and how long you're watched, serial numbers of DVR, MAC addresses of linked devices, internal IP addresses, statistics, serial numbers of your LNBFs, etc. A LOT of unique info!


----------



## pentode

I just upgraded my dish to HD the tech pluged in a SlingLink- Turbo between my modem and 115 outlet, this is so I can order movies and Dish will know if there is a problem with their system. I have no problem with this. But if I can go out with this to Dish and order a movie what stops them from looking in and see what I'm watching on the TV plus my computer is hooked up to the same modem can they get into my computer and see what's in it or where I've been on the net?


----------



## P Smith

Theoretically ... really - no.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

pentode said:


> I just upgraded my dish to HD the tech pluged in a SlingLink- Turbo between my modem and 115 outlet, this is so I can order movies and Dish will know if there is a problem with their system. I have no problem with this. But if I can go out with this to Dish and order a movie what stops them from looking in and see what I'm watching on the TV plus my computer is hooked up to the same modem can they get into my computer and see what's in it or where I've been on the net?


They can't get into your computer, they don't want to, and if you have a firewall that would prevent it.

As for the "will they know what I'm watching"... probably... if they want to, yes. Personally, I have no problems with that. I wish they would use my viewing habits to tell people what I actually watch instead of guessing with Nielsen family reports.


----------



## P Smith

> what stops them from looking in and see what I'm watching


Your DVR do send full report each week: what, when and how long you did watch; plus a lot more info - find posts with keyword "stbheath". Big Brother watching you !


----------



## pentode

Thank you both. I'll hang my tin hat up for now. And then just unplug that little sucker when ever I/Dish gets the new TV to work.


----------

